# Soon to be new mom



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

Well...it's official, my sweat Sadie girl is an expected mother. Vet says everything looks good, dog is healthy, etc. 
My question is this, this is actually my first time breeding Vizsla's. I've read everything I can about what to expect, how to help and stuff like that but can anyone tell me if Vizsla's are naturally good mothers or usually need a bit of help? I've read that some dogs just do it naturally without any intervention and others need some help. I'm mostly worried once the puppies are hear how to make sure she takes care of them rather then sitting on them and stuff. Is there a good way to teach your Vizsla to be careful around the little ones? Or are they naturally careful. Any information, suggestions, tips, etc would be helpful. 
Thanks.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is certainly not my expertise, but if I were in your position as a first time breeder I would do my best to make friends with an experienced breeder. Try and search some sites and shoot someone an email or give them a call and ask for their advice.

I believe, from what I've read, the good mom thing is either there or it isn't, and I think that's why you'll lose as much sleep as your dog as she's ready to birth her pups because you need to stay on your toes.

If you don't know any local breeders or can't get in touch with anyone let me know and I have two names in mind.


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

I actually do know of a couple breeders around here. Thanks for the tip. I'll give them a call.


----------

